# 22" Tv Dabs €101.78



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

Currently looking for a TV for my younger brothers new XBox 

22" TV, perfect for all those new consoles Santa brought



Delivery seems to be about €13, a great deal me thinks


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Dec 2008)

Yes this item is getting good reviews ... I have just bought one through Paypal .......including delivery it is 116 euro ( 3-5 days )


----------



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

Can you let us know how you get on? Am seriously considering this, its a real bargain


----------



## vandriver (27 Dec 2008)

For clarity this is a monitor not a tv.


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Dec 2008)

vandriver said:


> For clarity this is a monitor not a tv.


 
Correct - But its got a VGA connection , which ..... as far as I know is compatible with Xbox


----------

